# 05 outback stability



## jaydeo (Jan 18, 2011)

alright so im picking up a 05 outback model tomorrow hopefully but the main concern im having is reading up reports on how unstable the unit is.
i want the yak more for estuary and hopefully some tournaments and dont intend on taking it out in the bay.
i was just hoping if anybody could lighten me up on some personal opinions on it if they have ever felt or seen one?

cheers.

Jaydeo


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ever heard the song "Fat Bottom Girls"?

I don't know about the '02 model but would expect it would only be slightly different to later models and therefore stability would be of no concern. They are very stable, you'd have to deliberately try to fall out of one....and it would probably still end up right side up!


----------



## jaydeo (Jan 18, 2011)

kraley said:


> Be more concerned with any posdible hull cracks on thos old hulls, tho.


Why so?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hobie used to have some dramas with cracks around the mirage drive well. I'm guessing an 02 would be long since proven sound or repaired. Worth checking just in case.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

SBD had one. They seemed to be more stable with more weight in them to sink the volume along the keel line.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

avayak said:


> SBD had one. They seemed to be more stable with more weight in them to sink the volume along the keel line.


When I had mine, I wasn't really heavy enough to sink it properly. I fell out my first and second trip, but never again after I got the balance.

I'm probably heavy enough now...


----------



## jaydeo (Jan 18, 2011)

were the 05 hulls the exact same shape as the 02?


----------



## jaydeo (Jan 18, 2011)

im bumping this topic back up to see if any other 05 model owners will come out and fill me in with a bit more


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

jaydeo said:


> im bumping this topic back up to see if any other 05 model owners will come out and fill me in with a bit more


There is little more than can be said after all the replies above.

I pedaled an early Outback, and on the turn it flopped over because at that time I was not heavy enough to sink the hull deeper, the owner AKFFer Jake, was heavier and had no heeling over like I experienced when he was on board.

However despite this happening did not consider that outback to be unstable, felt no concerns about the boats risk of going over which is my interpretation of instability in a kayak.


----------

